# 3K of Space Wolves Painted + Case



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

My 3000 points Space Wolves Great Company is now for sale.










*SEE ALL THE PHOTOS HERE*

I'm offering the rare opportunity to grab a huge, completely painted and fully optimised Warhammer 40K army without having to fiercely bid for it on eBay. So if you bought this, all you'd have to do is get it out of the case and play with it...and kick people's arses of course!

*Important Stuff You Need To Know*
I'd like £700 for my 3,000pts Space Wolves army
I ship from the UK to anywhere in the world
Shipping will be insured & recorded at additional cost
The army will be incredibly well packaged for travel
Payment can be via Paypal, or if in the UK via cheque or bank transfer
The army will be shipped from the 10th of July 2011

*What You're Getting*
They've fought hard, they've fought bravely, and more often than not, they've triumphed. So this is an army with a rich and detailed history.

They helped me to win 3rd place at the Battle Of The Chumps 2010 and even clawed their way to 9th place at the extremely competitive UK 40K GT 2011, becoming the highest scoring Space Wolves army.

Everything unit individual pack markings as well as company badges, which have all been hand painted on. Plus there are rare Wulfen models in the Grey Hunter packs and a plentiful supply of hard/expensive to acquire melta guns and missile launchers.

*Head Quarters:*
Njal Stormcaller
1 Rune Priest
3 plastic Rune Priests (conversions)
1 plastic Wolf Priest (conversion)

*5 Wolf Scouts:*
5 Wolf Scouts, melta gun (conversions)

*5 (6) Wolf Guard Terminators:*
Wolf Guard Terminator with combi-plasma, power sword (conversion)
Wolf Guard Terminator with combi-melta, power sword (conversion)
Wolf Guard Terminator with combi-plasma, wolf claw (conversion)
Wolf Guard Terminator with combi-melta, chainfist (conversion)
Wolf Guard Terminator with storm bolter, power axe, cyclone missile launcher (conversion)
Spare Wolf Guard Terminator with heavy flamer, power axe (conversion)
+ Land Raider transport (guns swivel)

*10 Grey Hunters:*
1 Wolf Guard, combi-melta, powerfist (conversion)
8 Grey Hunters, melta gun, wolf standard, power fist
1 Wulfen miniature (RARE!)
+ Rhino Transport (removable turret)

*10 Grey Hunters:*
1 Wolf Guard, combi-melta, powerfist (conversion)
8 Grey Hunters, melta gun, wolf standard, power fist
1 Wulfen miniature (RARE!)
+ Rhino Transport (removable turret)

*10 Grey Hunters:*
1 Wolf Guard, combi-melta, powerfist (conversion)
8 Grey Hunters, melta gun, wolf standard, power fist
1 Wulfen miniature (RARE!)
+ Rhino Transport (removable turret)

*5 Grey Hunters:*
4 Grey Hunters, melta gun, wolf standard
1 Wulfen miniature (RARE!)
+ Razorback Transport (removable turret)

*15 Blood Claws:*
1 Wolf Guard Terminator with combi-melta, chainfist (conversion)
15 Blood Claws, 2 melta gun

*2 Land Speeders:*
1 Land Speeder, multimelta, heavy flamer
1 Land Speeder, multimelta, heavy flamer 

*6 Long Fangs:*
1 sergeant
5 Long Fangs, missile launchers
+ Razorback transport, twin linked lascannon (removable, swiveling turret)

*6 Long Fangs:*
1 sergeant
5 Long Fangs, missile launchers
+ Razorback transport, twin linked lascannon (removable swiveling turret)

*PLUS! *You get a 'Kaiser 2' KR Multikase to carry your army around in. There's some extra space for more tanks and infantry as well.

PLUS! You get painting guides, strategies, army lists and more to help you play the army. All you have to do is keep following the Space Wolves blog! It's all here for you and will continue to update forever and ever.

*Interested?
I'm sure you'd like a fully painted, competitive, 3000pts Space Wolves army. I mean, who wouldn't?*

Please click on one of the images in this post and see what this amazing army has to offer.

It's been an exciting roller coaster ride with these guys since day one. I'll be sad to see them go, but I'd rather they gave someone else just as much enjoyment instead of collecting dust on a shelf.

So if you'd like to play an awesome army that crushes your opponents with a brilliant mix of brains and brawn, then please get in touch at the usual address: [email protected] and let me know how you'd like to pay. Or PM me here on Heresy.

PS: I have a spare Space Wolves Codex I can throw in if you need it too!


----------



## nmessina (Jul 12, 2011)

Will you sell the case only?


----------

